# Kümmernde Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Meine beiden Seerosen tun nicht so, wie ich gerne will!

Sowohl die vom letzten Jahr, als auch die heuer neu dazugekaufte Seerose bekommen zwar immer wieder neue Blätter, diese werden aber nicht größer als ca. 10 cm im Duchmesser, bleiben rötlich ( letztes Jahr hatte sie grüne Blätter ) und sobald sie länger als 2-4 Tage an der Teichoberfläche sind futtert sie scheinbar jemand schön langsam zusammen?! :keks: 

Nach ein paar Tagen ist von den Blättern nur mehr ein kümmerlicher Rest und der welkende Stil vorhanden :cry: 
Von Blüten :blume:  sowieso keine Spur :cry:  :cry: 



Hilfe!!!!
Welcher Bösling könnte das sein, sind das irgendwelche Larven, __ Käfer, Raupen ....?????? :snake: 
Und wie kann ich die wieder loswerden bzw. so bekämpfen, daß meine anderen Teichbewohner nicht geschädigt werden? :runterdrueck: 

Ein Problem ist auch,  daß ich in den Teich steigen müßte, um den Blättern mal richtig nahe zu kommen :lupe: 


Danke für eure Hilfe, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo kuewi,


stehen Deine Seerosen auch wirklich auf der richtigen Tiefe (werden oft zu tief gesetzt) ? Serrosenblattkäfer ? Sind übel, grossartige Bekämpfung fällt mir nicht ein, ich würde dann zum Austausch raten. Sitzen die Seeroden in falschem Substrat (humusreich und organischer Dünger ist falsch) ?

Aber ich verbreite mich da auf Werners Spezialgebiet...

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Die Seerosen sitzen mitten im Teich, sind nicht unmittelbar in der Nähe von stark bewegtem Wasser, in ca. 60 cm Tiefe auf Ziegelsteinen stehend, in großen Pflanzkörben.

Die tonig-lehmige Erde die beim Kauf um die Wurzel war habe ich großzügig herausgewaschen und die Seerosen  in Sand bzw. Kieselsteine gesetzt.

Auch gedüngt wird eher wenig bis gar nicht, da durch die Fische ohnehin ein Nährstoffüberschuß entsteht.

Letztes Jahr hat die erste Seerose auch geblüht - und seither wurde sie weder versetzt,...


Ich habe heuer die 2. dazugekauft um durch die Seerosenblätter eine bessere Schattierung des Wassers zu erreichen - aber mit 4-6 Blättern nutzt es wenig  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Weiß den sonst wirklich keiner was zu meinen armen Seeröschen zu sagen???? :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hoi Kuewi,

gib mir bitte ein paar weitere Informationen zu Deinem Problem.

Welche Seerosensorten hast Du gesetzt? Für etliche Sorten ist 60 cm bereits viel zu tief. 

Gibt es Frasspuren an den Blättern? Wenn ja: wie sehen sie aus? Richtige Gänge durch das Blatt oder eher Halbkreise die heraus geschnitten wurden? Oder sind die Frasspuren ganz unregelmäßig?

Welche Tiere leben in dem Teich? Gibt es vielleicht sehr viele __ Schnecken? Manche Fischen entwickeln auch einen ziemlichen Appetit auf die Unterwasserblätter.

Schlimmste Möglichkeit: ist die Spitze des Rhizoms, der Vegetationskegel, irgendwie verändert? Weich oder eventuell sogar schleimig? Du wirst wohl nicht darum herum kommen ins Wasser zu steigen ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Werner!

Die Tiefe müßte eigentlich stimmen, da die eine Seerose ( die "Alte" ) eine rosarote "Lord Brydon" ¿ (Ironie) mit 60-100 angegeben wurde und die neue lt. Auskunft der Gärtnereiverküferin auch ungefähr diese Tiefe braucht. Bei dieser gelben weiß ich leider kenen Namen - aber ich habe extra nach einer mit großen Blättern gesucht ( wegen dem Schatten )


Fraßspuren in diesem Sinne habe ich eigentlich noch nicht entdeckt - wenn dann ist es etwas ganz unregelmässiges.
Die Blätter kommen rötlich auf die Wasseroberfläche und fangen nach wenigen Tagen an, immer "letschater" zu werden, wie wenn sie immer durchsichtiger werden und zu faulen ¿ (Ironie) beginnen. Sie werden nicht richtig grün und werden auch nicht größer als 10 cm im Durchmesser.
Nach ein paar weiteren Tagen sind nur mehr Blattfragmente vorhanden, die sich dann relativ leicht mit dem Kescher vom Stil procken lassen.


Im Teich leben Koi, __ Shubunkin, Teich-und Posthornscnecken ( die aber erst vor kurzen gekommen sind - und ich hatte das Problem schon Ende letzten Jahres )
__ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven und Babyfischchen.

Allerdings habe ich keinen der "großen" Teichbewohner jemals an den Blättern fressen gesehen. Und wenn ein Fisch abbeißt würden die Blätter doch vom Rand her kleiner werden - oder ?

An den Rhizomen kann ich eigentlich keine Veränderung feststellen - soweit ich das durchs Wasser beurteilen kann.

Und die Rosen treiben ja auch fleissig Blätter nach - nur halten die sich nicht....
Die Alte hat z.Zt. 10 Blätter - davon 4-5 "schlechte" und die neue hat 6 kaputte Blätter und 2 gute.


Die rosa Rose hat letztes Jahr sogar geblüht - und wurde seither nicht mehr umgestellt - also dürfte es auch nicht daran liegen.
Und die Wasserwerte sind auch ganz o.K.:

pH: 7.5 - 8.0
KH: zw. 7-11
O2:  ca. 14
Nitrate:  <0,3




Ich habe schon von diesen Schmetterlingsraupen, die Seerosen blätter fressen gehört:
Könnten die es sein und wenn ja, wie sehen die aus und wie könnte ich die bekämpfen?


Danke, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Hoi Kuewi,

ich vermute Du hast die Kopffäule in Deinem Teich. Gib bloss keine Pflanzen an andere Teichfreunde weiter, denn diese Krankheit breitet sich stark aus. Vor rund 20 Jahren ist diese Erkrankung zum ersten mal in größerem Maßstab aufgetaucht und hat ganze Wassergärtnereien ruiniert. Inzwischen gibt es Mittel dagegen. Ich habe selbst zum Glück noch nicht damit zu tun gehabt (bei mir kommen neu zugekaufte Seerosen erst einmal in Quarantäne), daher kenne ich die entsprechenden Präparate auch nicht. Ich kann mich aber kundig machen. Im Prinzip besteht die Behandlung darin, daß die Rhizome der Seerosen desinfiziert werden. Im Wasser natürlich keine einfache Sache. 

Deine gelbe Seerose ist vermutlich eine Colonell Welch. Das ist eine Art die sehr große und sehr viele Blätter macht (und höchst selten eine Blüte). Zur Beschattung würde ich die jedenfalls empfehlen. 

Die Fische vergreifen sich eher an den Unterwasserblättern als an den Schwimmblättern. Ich habe immer wieder gehört, daß Koi Seerosen innert kürzester Zeit ruinieren können. Erst geht alles jahrelang gut, und dann kommen sie plötzlich auf den Geschmack und weg ist die Seerose. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.

Die erwähnten Raupen stammen vom __ Seerosenzünsler. Das ist ein kleiner weißer Schmetterling (wie eine Motte), der vorwiegend am Nachmittag und Abend fliegt. Manche Teiche sind inzwischen voll davon. Die Raupe schneidet sich ein halbkreisförmiges Stück aus einem Blatt und rollt das zu einer Röhre zusammen. In der Röhre sitzt dann die Raupe und paddelt damit durch den Teich. Die Tarnung ist perfekt, man glaubt ein abgebrochenes Stückchen von einem Stengel vor sich zu haben. Wenn Du also scheinbar Schilfrohre entdeckst, die aus eigenem Antrieb durch den Teich schwimmen, dann hast Du so ein Biest vor Dir. Die Bekämpfung geschieht mit Bacterium turigensis oder durch Fische (allerdings lassen sich viele Fische durch die Tarnung übertölpeln). Der Seerosenzünsler breitet sich im Moment sehr stark aus, denn in Privatgärtnen wird er in der Regel nicht bekämpft. Da inzwischen die Teichdichte in den Gärten doch recht ansehnlich ist, sind für ihn paradiesische Zustände eingetreten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Nymphaion!

Sind diese Seerosenzünslerraupen ganz futziwutzikleine weißliche Dingens, die ca. 2mm lang und einen halben mm dick sind?

Dann habe ich sie nämlich ertappt! 
Heute morgens ist mir beim Fischefüttern so ein einzeln treibendes, kleines Seerosenblattstückchen aufgefallen, habe gleich den Kescher geholt, herausgefischt und auf der Rückseite 3 so "Strichlein" entdeckt, die sich bei ganz genauem Hinsehen bewegt haben!


Wie kann ich die aber jetzt eindämmen?
Die Fische dürften keinen Geschmack an ihnen finden - oder sie sind zu (Entschuldigung ) Blöde, um das Happi zu entdecken.

Die alte Seerose treibt übrigens jetzt eine Blüte, hat auch 10 schwimmende Blätter und schaut besser aus, aber die neue gelbe Rose ist mit 3 halben Blättern sehr traurig anzusehen!





Im Forum vom Mein-schöner-Garten wurde einer Teilnehmerin empfohlen sich Sumatrabarben über den Sommer ins (MIni- ) Teichbecken zu setzten ??!??
Das sollen ja ordentlich gefrässige Dinger sein - aber m Teich mit den Koi und Goldis zusammen *sehrstarkzweifel*



Bitte gib mir nochmal einen Tipp - Danke!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

Hoi Kuewi,

das dürfte nach Deiner Beschreibung keine Zünslerraupe gewesen sein. Sie sitzen nicht aussen auf den Blättern, sondern rollen sich eine Art kleine Zigarette aus dem Blatt und leben dann da drin. Sie sind sicherlich 1 - 2 mm dick und einen cm lang, dunkelgrau bis schwarz. Ob die ganz jungen Raupen anders aussehen weiss ich nicht. Ich bin bisher von dem Viehzeug verschont worden.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Ich habe heute mit unserem lokalen Biologiezentrum gesprochen, ich darf dort Stück Seerosenblatt mit diesen komischen Raupingers hinbringen und sie werden versuchen sie zu bestimmen!

Mal sehen was herauskommt!


Die __ James Brydon hat jetzt ihre erste blüte an die Oberfläche gebracht, und die Blätter werden ganz langsam grün - vielleicht besteht zumindest für diese Seerose noch Hoffnung!

Die andere wird leider gar nicht mehr.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

*Seerosen?*

Moin kuewi!

Wenn Du schon direkt nach dem Kauf das Substrat abgewaschen hast und sie dann in Sand/Kies gedrückt hast, kann sie auch nichts werden.

Meiner Meinung nach gehören Seerosen im ersten Jahr in spezielles Substrat, damit sie genügend Saugwurzeln bilden können, danach können sie ohne weiterleben.
Mir wurde auch mal gesagt, dass die Wurzeln beim Umsetzen frei in den Korb hängen müssen, wenn sie mir Substrat bedeckt werden. Knicken können sie nicht leiden.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung und traf auf meine drei Seerosen zu.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es jetzt schon die ersten Aufschreie!


Gruss Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Die gelbe Seerose hatte bereits ein sehr großes Rhizom und gut ausgebildete Wurzeln, der Gärtner legte mir ausdrücklich nahe, sie Seerose direkt in Kies zu setzen, da mein Teich ohnehin sehr nährstoffreich ist.



Und ich habe eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Austreiben der Blätter - die kommem eh, aber sie halten sich nicht lange und werden nicht einmal grün.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

jetzt frage ich auch mal ganz vorsichtig nach... habe ja auch 2 Minirosen in meiner Pfütze. Die Blätter kommen da auch alle rot hoch... und bleiben auch so.
Dabei dachte ich, die müßten grün sein... Werden die falsch "versorgt" oder werden die noch grün? Sind meinen ersten Seerosen...

cu *unwissender* WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

neige zur Ansicht von Jens (Jeme) - mit dem Zusatz, dass ich als Substrat lehmigen Sand nehmen würde: Seerosen ausschliesslich in Kies können sich imho nicht ent entwickeln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan!

Ich habe meine Seerrosen in diesem Jahr alle in 1 SAch Seerosenerde pro Pflanze gesetzt. Die Erde habe ich in billige Wäschesäcke gpackt und dach sehr ausgiebig und lange gewässert.
Obe erfolgte eine Abdeckung mit Sand und Aquariumkies.

Es hat jetzt 4 Wochen gedauert, bis die Seerosen wohl "gemerkt"  haben, dass sie in Substrat stehen.
Alle Blätter werden jetzt grün und im Durchschnitt treiben pro Pflanze 3-5 Blüten und Blätter aus.

Ein vermehrtes Algenproblem kann ich nicht feststellen.


Gruss   Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jens,

selbst klassische Feindbilder wanken: Seerosenerde ist nicht *immer *schlecht. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt es solche mit hohem Humusanteil (die noch nie in den Teich gehörte und immer noch nicht gehört) und solche, die u.a. über einen sehr hohen Sand- und Lehmanteil und über keine humosen Stoffe verfügt. Wenn die von Leuten zusammengemischt wurde, die etwas von ihrem Handwerk verstehen, ist diese Erde zwar (zu ??) teuer, die Gesamtmische ist aber optimal für Seerosen. Auch ich habe schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Seerosen nur in Kies sich seeehhr langsam entwickeln und genau zu den Hilferufen führen können, die man häufig liest. Für alle Arten von Seerosen nehme ich ein Lehm- /Sandgemisch und gebe Depotdünger direkt an das Rhizom. Funktioniert prima sogar mit meiner tropischen "King of the Blues" (muss doch bei Gelegenheit einmal ein Foto einstellen).

Das Problem bei Seerosen- und Teicherden ist eben, dass man kaum unterscheiden kann, was etwas taugt und was nicht: Auf der Verpackung ist meist nicht abzulesen.

Alles in allem decken sich meine Erfahrungen also mit den Deinen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

Seerosen in reinem Kies muss man natürlich düngen! Dass sie darin keine Saugwurzeln ausbilden würden kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich halte alle Seerosen die zum Verkauf bestimmt sind in ungewaschenem Kies (weil sie daraus so leicht zum Versand zu entnehmen sind). Wenn sie nach der Ernte im Frühjahr in den Kies gesetzt werden, dann sind alle Wurzeln entfernt und auch alle Blätter. Es dauert nur ein bis zwei Wochen bis sich neue Saugwurzeln gebildet haben und auch die Blätter erscheinen zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Jede Seerose bekommt auch einen Osmocote-Düngekegel in ihren Topf gedrückt.

Seerosenerde müsste man eigentlich am Etikett erkennen. Zumindest in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz gibt es eine Deklarationspflicht für die Inhaltstoffe. Wenn auf der Verpackung die Worte Hochmoortorf, Niedermoortorf, Torfkultursubstrat (TKS) oder irgendetwas mit Moor oder Torf auftaucht, dann hat man ein ungeeignetes Substrat vor sich. Es ist mir neu, daß es auch torffreie Substrate für Seerosen gibt. Nennt doch bitte einmal die Namen dieser geeigneten Produkte. Wenn die Leute in den Gartencentern gezielt nach diesen Produkten fragen, dann wird sich vielleicht auch das Angebot ändern und die ungeeigneten Sachen werden langsam vom Markt verdrängt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo Nymphaion!

Ich muß Dir noch kurz berichten, wie es geendet hat:

Der sehr kümmernden Seerose wollte ich mit einem Rechen ein Blatt abzupfen ( von wegen zur Untersuchung .. ) und schwupps hatte ich den ganzen Rest der Pflanze in der Hand: Ein stinkendes, faulendes Rhizon mit ganz ohne Wurzeln!

Wobei ich dazusagen muß, daß sie Wurzel ( bzw. die Erde ) beim Kauf auch schon "sehr stark gerochen" hat.




Ich habe sie in allem ehren begraben und eine neue aus dem Gartenmarkt geholt ( eine __ Sioux - die steht zwar nicht in Deinen Beschreibungen ) die mich am gesündesten und "gutrichendsten" angelacht hat.

Mittlerweile habe ich sie ganz langsam im Teich ausgewildert und die ersten 5 Blätter schwimmen auf der Teichoberfläche!


Die __ James Brydon hat mittlerweile geblüht, aber nur eine Knospe und die ging nur an 3 Tagen hintereinander auf....

Aber ich hoffe, wir sind am Wege der Besserung....


Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe, liebe Grüße, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Hi,

was Wasserpflanzen anbelangt bin ich garantiert nicht die Leuchte, meine Seerosen leben eigentlich alle mehr oder weniger ohne Körbe frei in meinem Teich (die Körbe haben Sie mit der Zeit mit Ihren Wurzeln umklammert bzw. gesprengt). In den Wurzeln hängt noch der Lehm den ich vor ca 8-10 Jahren beim letzten Pflanzen in Körbe mit hineingegeben habe ansonsten stehen alle Seerosen frei auf Kies bzw. Sand und Kies und ich würde sagen sie gedeihen gut.

Nur eine habe ich dieses Jahr mal vorsichtshalber ausquartiert, diese hat scheinbar den Umbau im Herbst nicht ganz so gut überstanden. Vielleicht kann mir Werner da weiterhelfen.

Art???
Die Seerose treibt sehr langsam nur Schwimmblätter (Unterwasserblätter sind vorhanden), die hochkommenden Blätter weisen teilweise eine grau/braunliche Verfärbung auf sieht fast aus wie Mehltau. Teilweise sterben Sie ab, bzw. entwickeln sich nur sehr dürftig. Ein Foto folgt...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Michael,

ähm, was soll ich machen? Die Sorte bestimmen oder sagen ob sie krank ist? Ich warte auf jeden Fall erst einmal auf das Bild.

Hallo Kuewi,

3 Tag Blütezeit ist normal für eine Seerose. Jede Einzelblüte lebt exakt drei Tage. Am ersten Tag ist sie weiblich, die beiden folgenden Tage ist sie männlich. Das ist so eingerichtet um Selbstbestäubung zu verhindern.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

*Seerosenblätter*

EDITED BY ADMIN CAUSE PICTURE TROUBLE

Hilfe, meine Seerosen bekommen erst braune Flecken zw. den Blattadern, dann rollen sie sich ein und vergehen. Und das recht schnell.Sie blühen recht viel und bringen auch viel Blattmasse hoch, nur halten die nicht lange. Gedüngt werden sie nicht und so alt sind sie auch wieder nicht (3-5 Jahre)
vielleicht stellt Tommi das Bild dazu, ich war zu blöd es aufs richtige Format zu bringen. (vielen danke,tommi)
Mfg Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

* Wasserpest ?*

Hallo Eugen,

kenn mich ja ned mit Seerosen aus (im Gegensatz zu Werner) ... aber vielleicht klaut dir ja die doch sehr stark wuchernde Wasserpest, wie man auf dem Bild sieht, die Nährstoffe ??? Daran schonmal gedacht ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Eugen,

das sieht nach einer Pilzinfektion aus. Lösen sich die Stiele der Blätter vom Rhizom wenn sie berührt werden? Wenn ja, dann hast Du Dir vermutlich eine Phytophthorainfektion eingehandelt. Das ist eine Pilzerkrankung die bei uns überwiegend an Kartoffeln auftritt und in nassen Sommern auf die Tomaten überspringt ('Braunfäule'). In Südostasien werden Seerosen in riesigen Mengen halbaquatisch vermehrt, und bei diesen unnatürlichen Wachstumsbedingungen ist es dem Pilz gelungen auf die Seerosen über zu springen. Die Krankheit tritt vor allem bei älteren Kultivaren auf, z.B. bei __ Attraction und __ Marliacea Chromatella und wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer. Sie lässt sich mit einem Fungizid bekämpfen (Rhizom aus dem Teich nehmen und im Fungzid tauchen, zwei bis dreimal im Sommer wiederholen), bei starkem Befall gibt man die Seerose besser auf.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

An Tommi, vielen Dank für deine Mühe !!!

An Werner, nein sie lösen sich nicht vom Rhizom

Tja, Eugen


----------

